# Waterfowl Success Pictures



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Now that I'm sure we are excited to go duck hunting less then 55 days lets see your last years hunt pictures. I'd show you mine but I didn't shoot any last year only got out 4 times I think. Post em up.

Thanks


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

ooohhhh yyyaaaa....


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

8 man limit 
















2008 swan 
























3 man limit








5 ducks








opening day


----------



## spooner (Sep 25, 2007)

Here are a few - It is always good to see all the pictures.


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 31, 2007)




----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

nice Keep em coming.


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

Glade,

man each time i see that pic of that squaw your holding it makes me go crazy....

hopefully this year i can gun one of those! at least we will give then hell right!?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Shot a mess of em again eh Dustin? Hope you guys put the smack down again this year. Here's just a few of mine.



















My daughter with a Spoonie she got to see me shoot. - Gordy, thanks for the ride back to the parking lot!!









Short clip of me pulling up and doing the "Oh sh*t!! trick... leaving the safety on. :lol:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Shot a mess of em again eh Dustin? Hope you guys put the smack down again this year.


we did alright for how the weather was last year. If we get a little colder this year in Nov we will do better.


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

C'mon October!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

My first ducks...EVER! (Thanks Kyle and Riley)
[attachment=1:3pfzq0uf]MyFirstBirds.JPG[/attachment:3pfzq0uf]

Second Bunch:
[attachment=0:3pfzq0uf]SatsTake.JPG[/attachment:3pfzq0uf]

I hope to REALLY get into some birds this year. It took me until December to get those birds in the first pic, and early January to get the others.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

No problem Chaser.... glad you got into some. There are TONS of places around for ducks and I love killin some, so hopefully we actually get to meet this year and hunt in areas where we can get you something a little better.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Chaser said:


> It took me until December to get those birds in the first pic, and early January to get the others.


Dude I didnt start getting into them till like March! lol :lol: We will get you into some birds earlier in the season man!


----------



## JD_ (Oct 2, 2008)

Wow, those pictures get the blood pumping! Thanks everyone. BTW, Kingfish, those two photos of yours are AWESOME! They remind me a lot of Bill Buckley's photos ("Waterfowler's World" and "Misery Loves Company"). You've obviously got some great camera skills. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

These two were my "quest for perfection" last season. Got 'em both closing day.

[attachment=0:1zplf7ws]bullwoodieandpintail small.JPG[/attachment:1zplf7ws]


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Joel Draxler said:


> These two were my "quest for perfection" last season. Got 'em both closing day.
> 
> [attachment=0:33bt6xxl]bullwoodieandpintail small.JPG[/attachment:33bt6xxl]


WOW, Awesome bag.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

blacksunshine said:


> Joel Draxler said:
> 
> 
> > These two were my "quest for perfection" last season. Got 'em both closing day.
> ...


No doubt.... very nice ducks right there.


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

Here's a few








opening day success!!!








And another great day.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)




----------



## H20FWLR (Nov 27, 2007)

cinns


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey Joel, that pic is just about as good as getting them mounted. Nice birds.

This was a good day.


----------



## Tealboy (Sep 20, 2007)

Its almost here!


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Ryfly said:


> Hey Joel, that pic is just about as good as getting them mounted. Nice birds.
> 
> This was a good day.


I remember this picture and it was one of my favorite to look at last year. Love the Greenwings.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

nice, thanks for sharing some great memories folks!

here are a couple of mine.

first 08 honker for the pooch. I love the intensity in his eyes...








pileing em up with a good friend behind the camera...you know who you are buddy. :wink: 








...a bit of fruit from the *W.O.W* program.









...and sometimes you just get lucky....VERY lucky! :mrgreen:


----------



## JD_ (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice pics Longgun! I never get tired of looking at water retrieves. Congrats on the woody and the spec too!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

those are some nice bonus birds longgun!!!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

thanks guys. the waterfowling gods have been very gracious with the variety we have taken the past few years. 8) 

c-mon 09'!!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Billcollector said:


> http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p150/goosesnyper/oldsquaw.jpg.......[/quote]
> 
> I want one of those Long-tailed Ducks!


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

Got in on this one a bit late, but I felt in the picture posting mood.

A few river mallards










A good Widgeon hunt










Hoppy with a few divers










Nothing like a Ringneck shoot










Another Longtail duck. This one's from AK.










A juvenile King Eider. One of my crown jewels.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Good job keep em coming.


----------



## snobiller22 (Sep 25, 2007)

The success with this one is she's still alive and bringing ducks back to me
















































And the Best for last!!!!!! Ha ha ha ha GO UTES!!!!


----------



## snobiller22 (Sep 25, 2007)

Steve remember this hunt? THat's about as good as it gets.....


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

159 white goose day, not sure who missed the last one to make it 160!!!









The before picture.









And the after pic... :mrgreen:


----------



## winghunter19 (Sep 14, 2007)

Good Times


----------



## SX2 (Oct 31, 2008)

had to throw this in first archery kill!









nothing but green


















gettin lucky!


----------

